# 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use?



## KMANIAN (Aug 26, 2000)

As the topic says... which radiator do i use?
Keith


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (VR6 NSC)*

I used a stock Mk2 radiator. Stock upper and lower radiator hoses too.


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (VR6 NSC)*

yep stock a2 radiator here too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (scarywoody)*

Very nice looking MK2 swap... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KMANIAN (Aug 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (Supercharged VR6)*

thanks guys for the help...
Keith


----------



## Omry (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (VR6 NSC)*

so the stock one is good enough to cool the 20v


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (Omry)*

plenty, I have the longer A/C one.


----------



## VeeDubMan (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (Veedubgti)*

As i understood it the stock A2 radiator isnt always sufficient to cool the 16V, so how can it provide enough cooling for the 1.8T? Or am i just being fed misinformation on the first part?


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (VeeDubMan)*

1.8t has an intercooler


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (scarywoody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1.8t has an intercooler[HR][/HR]​Yes.. Scarywoody's I.C. is very nice








-stock 8v radiator never went over the half-way point this past summer (even with the A/C cranked)


----------



## A2MARK (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (VR6 NSC)*

Just like everone else, we used the stock radiator, also added a mocal oilcooler just for good measure, especially if you are upping the boost and using a biggfer Turbo. Its cheap to add and it gives you piece of mind
see http://www.kineticmotorsport.com for a better look (Marks A2 1.8T)


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t swap into mk2... which radiator to use? (Veedubgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I used a stock Mk2 radiator. Stock upper and lower radiator hoses too.







[HR][/HR]​aside from this conversation. your car is damn clean and damn sick. nice ride.


----------

